# Lightning and Wish. 1st Spawn.



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So the spawning went well but sadly lightning being a first time dad ate his eggs.. Pain in the bum~! Mom Wish was still in perfect condition after the spawning so I moved her to her tank and fed her a few blood worms. Will try at another time to breed again and hope he gets the hang of it 

Check out my you tube video of the Spawn.. I have 2 now!

http://youtu.be/hQTCXJRiNwk


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Practice makes perfect. I've only spawned mine twice so far. The first time was textbook perfect until I removed dad and lost all the fry to fungus. The second time my girl got the snot beat out of her and dad wasn't interested. So I am waiting a few months to try again.

Hope your next time is successful!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully it'll work out next time.

Please post some photos or video when you get the chance.

I'm nervous about my bettas too since this is their first spawn.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQTCXJRiNwk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zYHSd5UNpM

Here is the two video Spawn.. I've been condiontiong them and put her back in the breeding tank today with the little 3 way breeder tank.. Might let her out today as well but im not sure.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/d329e834abcbb0b175948187a6da60d9

http://gyazo.com/cdb967e2c0670cb91638a360f212cc3c

Wish is just a meijer store plan betta nothing fancy, Lightning is a Crown Tail


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having store bought fish. Both of my fish came from aquarium stores that got them directly from breeders, but both were sold as pets.

Just hope the fry turn out healthy and that Dad doesn't pull the plug...again.

Should have some interesting colors.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

yes thats what I'm hoping for to! Dosn;t look like they will be breeding until Wed.. Wish isn't fat enough.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'll be putting my pair together this week too.

Myra's definately showing interest. She's been doing the submissive head down pose lately. I've also been giving her bloodworms to help her put on weight.

She loves them. 

Let's hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

My girl is super chubby so maybe I can get one of my guys to try again too. The loss of my first spawn has me super gun shy


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

You lost yours? 

So sorry. I can understand being nervous. First time I put mine together Myra was actually under the bubble nest staring at him like... "Hey... I'm over here." Cole did snap at her but for the most part he panicked if he got too close and would go the opposite direction. I'm hoping it'll work out the second time but by the same token I'm sitting on the edge of my seat.

I'm starting to think it'll be a small spawn since Myra isn't as large as some females despite being re-conditioned. Though I've read it isn't uncommon for bettas to have a small number of fry the first time around.

Oh, I posted a video of my bettas in my spawn log, Family matters.

Bettas don't seem to be as agressive as Oscars. Seriously, I've seen one male at Petco pluck the scales off a female. She was hurt pretty bad. They separated them so I hope she recovered and was sold.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

We had over 100 fry from the first spawn. Then a fungal outbreak struck 3 days after I removed the male. He was a great dad but I didn't have any preventative so I couldn't stop the outbreak.

The second time dad didn't bubble nest and kept chasing momma away. She got really beat up so I removed her. I want to try again but I hate putting my girl through the physical abuse


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry to hear that.

Don't know if you have another male you can put her with.

I can understand not wanting him to put your female through that again. My male Cole isn't as aggressive as some bettas but I do worry about putting him and Myra together again. He did snap at her but mostly panicked if he got too close and would swim away.

I've heard of some males being extremely aggressive and others who seem to really love their mate. Just depends on the fish.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I have one other male but he has been with me less than a week and he is huge. Almost 3in long! Makes my girl look like a shrimp.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow... sounds like Shaq from the L.A. Lakers.

Just a thought, maybe you could try putting her next to him and see how they react. I've seen a betta that was a cross between a giant and a halfmoon on youtube. 

Whoever came up with that mix is beyond me.

I have heard it's better if the female is larger than her mate but I'm not sure if there's any documented cases to back that up. I've seen small females with males who were either slightly larger or close to the same size. They were fine, though I'm not sure how their offspring turned out. 

I have a female who looks longer than my male but I'd have to measure them... if they can stay still long enough for me to grab a ruler.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Give her atleast a week to recover and then I recomend buying a 3 way or 2 way breeder that you can put in the tank and have her float after she is healed up.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Good point. I got a breeder box the other day. I hope my female isn't too mad when I put her in it.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

UGH he is breeding again but still eating the eggs!!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I did notice that a few eggs fell on the ground..


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

just watched a spawning video.. he may not be eating them.. IDK time with tell


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

okay i know im posting like crazy!! Its been years since I breed bettas! Looks like we have eggs he is doing a good job!! He kicks the female when she gets to close and has a cluster all snuggled up together<3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soRc2Epb0nA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXF3Ynxgvp8


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds great, hope I get similar results.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

its funny i looked at him a few hours later.. He moved his nest to the other side of the tank.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

you need to remove the female now. he will try to kill her now that he is done with her


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> its funny i looked at him a few hours later.. He moved his nest to the other side of the tank.


That is funny... maybe he felt insecure about the original spot.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Wish was removed when i came back home she was still dark but hiding so I knew they where done and yes I thought it was funny i've never seen a fish move his nest.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

He is being an extra doting daddy


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's nice. Hope he isn't too heartbroken when they get to be a few days old. I've heard of some males going into a rut, sort of like 'empty nest syndrome'.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So far so good seen him leave nest only ones, his nose is always up in it sorting the eggs <3


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

mine decided he didn't want to try again after he successfully spawned the first time. It was almost like he blamed my girl for not being with his babies after they started free swimming. He didn't even bubble nest like last time. He just chased her off and beat the crud outta her. I am glad your guy is doing so well!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow...sounds like it didn't take much for him to go for a divorce.

I think my female had grieved when my halfmoon male passed away cause she kept looking for him and he wasn't there. After a month, she and my new one are getting along. They seem to really love each other.

Sounds like Lightning is taking fatherhood seriously now...


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

yea, I am going to give them one more chance to reconcile, then if they can't spawn a third time I am going to make Sekihan (the red marble HMPK in question) a bachelor. LOL
Can't wait to see the fry pics!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I see... do you have another male you can pair up with your female?

Hopefully 'counseling' will work out.

My male actually panicked and swam the other way when he got too close to my female, he did snap at her but they were mostly like this:

Cole: "Hey..."

Myra: "Hi..."

(silence)

----
I've heard of this happening though.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

just give them time.. Is she still showing her mating stripes when you put them together?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Right now lightning is a very very tentive daddy.. He is still sitting by the nest protecting it


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> just give them time.. Is she still showing her mating stripes when you put them together?


Thanks.

She's has shown her stripes but usually when they're separated and are able to look at each other.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

okay when Wish was conditioning she was showig her stripes when she was in the 3 way breeder when I put her in with Lightning to spawn her spawning stripes disappeared whenever he was around and she shown her horizontal stress stripes, this was my clue that she was not yet ready so I put her back in the 3 way breeder(small floating box that is left in breeding tank) and tried again when her belly was extremly fat(happen shortly after feeding her frozen brine shrimp) When her belly was swollen big with eggs I took her out of the 3 way breeder and let her roam free in the breeding tank she stayed dark and stayed with her vertical stripes she stayed with him over night(i knew he wasnt very aggressive) then the next morning around 11am they breed. I hope this was helpful


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks that does help. The first time I put them together Myra didn't show any horizontal stripes, just her normal color. She actually waited under the bubble nest though it took Cole a few minutes before he noticed after that he either snapped at her or panicked if he got too close. He has flared at her and showed off his fins.

Lately, she's been more submissive towards him.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Can you take pictures of when there in the tank together and when there separated in the tank together? If she was ready to breed then she should be showing vertical stripes, also how is her belly is she really realyl fat? I put a link below that is a picture of Wish when she was ready to breed.

http://gyazo.com/7e3b06168b67cfca4848097ab4e03891


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sure thing, right now I'm reconditioning them and they can't see each other at the moment. She did show her stripes just a few minutes ago. But yes, she's filled out, it's gotten to a point where I've sort of forgot what she looked like when she was at her normal size.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Perfect she sounds like she should be placed wiuth him now


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I looked at the nest today and its been breaking but he is slowly trying to rebuild looks like there is just a small cluster of eggs


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

At least he's consistent in taking care of it. How many eggs do you think might be there?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

i'm not sure its really hard to tell.. he gets mad when im near the tank


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Yikes... protective Dad. Mine doesn't really flare, he's done it maybe a few times but mostly he just stares if I walk in the room.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

he isnt in his nest as much... I think I pissed him off to much earlier b/c I was trying to clean the tank a tad.. Ill know for sure tomorrow.. There is bubbles outside of the syrofoam cup but I dont see eggs... grrr


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh brother... let's hope he didn't take it out on the kids.

I mean look those little faces!



Betta fry hatching

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPyZlhY_YHc


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Sadly there are no more eggs :/ So I moved him to the 55 Gal to start Cond. And i'm doing a clean out of the breeding tank( its very very dirty) Wish has been very upset about her tank im hoping here in a couple weeks to buy more fish thingsto decorate the 55 with and get a tank Divider.. Round 3 ding ding ding


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry he pulled the plug.

Hope it'll work out the next time around.

My female has been showing her stripes more than usual regardless of if she sees her mate or not. 

At least he's gradually getting better at parenthood.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

indeed and I think soon you can put them together


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

My betta's hopefully wont take long to recondition.. I'm a very impatient person lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's understandable. I'm sitting on the edge of my seat regarding my next attempt.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

i've a couple days til mine and im sitting on the edge! Making sure all tanks are nice and clean!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I can understand that. 

One thing that'll be interesting is what colors, markings and fins the fry could end up with.

I've seen some bettas on youtube where a few looked like their parents but several ended up with different colors and markings.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Yes! I put lightning back into the breeding tank since i'm not feeding him for a couple days.. And Wish spend time with him and he began his nest again.. Took her out for the night might leave him in there but IDK, Might put wish back with him tomorrow but she wasnt showing much interest in him..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Poor guy...hopefully his efforts to make up won't be in vain. My male Cole tried so hard to impress Myra but she wouldn't give him the time of day. Now she loves him.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

HAHA The Women have to make the men work for it just like RL!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, I have heard some female animals won't breed with a male they think wouldn't be able to protect them or their offspring. They also sometimes go for the stronger males since they usually have good genes.

A friend of mine has a horse who didn't get along with the female she brought home. As soon as another horse tried to mess with her, he chased him away.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Put wish back with lightning Yesterday, he has made a big beautiful bubble nest, as soon as I put her with him she became very dark and excited.. Hopeing they will breed sometime today. Her tail is a little bitten but not to bad.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out. Welcome back.

Oh, I posted a photo of my tank set up in my spawn log.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I'm about to give up on him!! I honestly cannot tell if he is eating the eggs or not.. I don't think theres eggs in the nest but there still spawining.. HELP someone tell me how i can tell


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I took a flash light into the nest and seen about 3-4 eggs


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Whoo-hoo!

There's probably more but hey, 3-4 is better than nothing.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

yea i looked after the spawn was finished there was more sooo happy


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great.

I went out and got a heater but I think I'm going to have to return it, the thing gets too hot even though I've tried adjusting it.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

i'd try just your basic lamp if its getting hot..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'll give it a try. Thanks. My desk lamp is 20 watts but gives off a decent amount of heat.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Checked on daddy today and he has even more bubbles in his nest!! I'm so happy for him!! There seems to be a lot of eggs!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Good for him!

Sounds like he's got the hang of it.

Oh, I meant to ask are there any heaters you recommend for an 8 gallon tank?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

When you go to buy a heater it should say for Tank Size 1-3 gal etc.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/heater..._id=36-16583&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted


try that.. Its called a betta heater


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, I had seen this before but a lot of people had problems with it not working.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

honestly, if you can afford it I would spring for an adjustable heater so you can control the amount of heat you want. I use The Eheim Jager Water Heater 25W
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ehe...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
You can get it at a lot of places


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. What wattage is yours?

Decided to go with the hydor, they sell it at Petco.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Not sure if I still have eggs.. i looked earlier this morning they where there but when I looked just now I couldnt see anything.. hope he just has a thick nest..


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

totally possible


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

It could happen. Some males build nests so thick that it might look like there's a small number of eggs when it's the opposite.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

the cutest thing is when the fry start to try and swim but aren't quite ready yet and your guy has to go round keep picking them up and spitting them back in the bubbles while they keep falling right back out again.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've seen something like that on youtube.

It's adorable.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

okay so if he is eating the eggs after 24hrs.. Should I breed him again and then take him out after the eggs are safe or what.. UGH this betta is a pain.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Again? 

So sorry. Have you thought about removing him and trying to incubate the eggs artificially? 

I've read about some breeders who have done it when the Dad was unable to care for the eggs.

Hope it works out next time, he can't get out of paying child support...

(Just kidding)


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I wouldn't take him out. If you take the father out than the eggs won't get rotated and moved around like they need to be and they will fungus and die. The father is necessary until the gry become free swimming with usually takes about 3 to 4 days after hatching for most spawns. I would suggest a really conditioning him well so that you see a big fat all round belly before you spawn them again. He will be less likely to eat the babies or the eggs if he's super fat and full.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Good tip to know.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

ill try that thanks!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I really don't know what I'm doing wrong when it comes to him.. he is such a good dad the first 24hrs but its like just before there suppose to hatch he eats the eggs... LOL.. I don't feed him in the breeding tank when the eggs are with him but perhaps I will start.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

weird


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Might not be a bad idea. He could either be eating the eggs because they're infertile or he's looking for a meal. I feed my male bloodworms and it doesn't take much for him to get full off of those.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Conditioning them again, female seems almost ready male still has a good bubble nest


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out this time. I went and exchanged the heater for my tank set up. If it works this time I'll be putting my pair together sometime tomorrow.

Found out when bettas show their gill plates. Not flaring, it usually one or two reasons, they feel threatened or a show of hospitality. Myra usually does it if I walk up to her...all this time I thought it was just her being aggressive

Oh, by the way. Since the tank will have a heater now, how would I get my bettas used to it?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Same way you acclimate any fish. Float them in the tank in a bag or cup for a couple hours and slowly pour out the old tank water and replace it with the breeding tank water. This should usually take about an hour or two to get them slowly acclimated to the new tanks water and temp


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I don't really have anything I can float them in. Probably the only thing I could do is place them in the jars I use for changing water and gradually add water from the breeding tank to it.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

That would be perfect


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ok, great.

Looks like Asmith and the rest of us are in the same boat. Let's hope by this time next week our bettas will be parents!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I just put the heater in my tank, the heater slowly warms the water so it will be fine.. Also Betta's are very hardy


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, I was trying to get the heater to work since fry are sensitive to the cold. But this last one I got didn't' work out so I'll be taking it back and trying another one.

A bit of a drag.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Atleast you have it working now!! Lightning is being a pistol!! But no worries I cleaned tank and may just retire him.. He has one more chance!! I just ordered a female and male from Chard on here!! I am sooo excited! Now to go shopping for cheap crafting material and make things!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

True, it was 81 when I checked it this morning but that was from being left on for a full day, I unplugged the heater when I went out, now it's dropped down to 79 so I'm sort of worried. If it doesn't warm back up to 80 or so then I'll have to call it a lost cause.

Sorry if you may have to retire Lightning but it's nice to hear you'll be getting a new pair. What bettas are they?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I cant exactly remember what kind it was but there pretty!! Lightning spawned again today i'm keeping his belly full!! Lets see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Why did you turn the heater off?? 81 should be perfect for betta fry


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So i think i may have to look into getting a new heater.. Seems this one stays in the high 70's


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> Why did you turn the heater off?? 81 should be perfect for betta fry


That was when I was testing it, I've left it plugged in since then and it shuts off by itself.

Hope things work out for you this time.:-D


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

it says its like.. 79-80 so maybe it will be okay! I just put fresh plastic wrap over the holes of the tank to keep heat in.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

80 probably isn't bad. Mine stays around 80 to 81. Have you thought about using a towel? that might help keep it insulated.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Just bought a new heater it said it stays 78 + 2


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's strange. Try checking it in an hour and see if it changes. Sounds almost like the problem I had last week. That was such a headache!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

No thats what the instructions said.. I had the AC on last night thinking the tank will be okay seems the heater was to small to keep up so I bought a larger heater hoping this will help.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works this time. My heater is a 25 watt which took me a while to get it to work but now it does.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/7e8ba1a39853f7abba449b881a24b53c

Eggs


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

eggs are still there and its been 24hrs!! Go lightning don't let me down!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds good so far. Hopefully tomorrow you'll find out how it went. Just hope he doesn't pull the plug...again.

He's a unique looking betta, so it should be interesting to see what colors and markings you end up with.

I've seen a crown tail that was solid black but had some red near his tail. Fish like that don't usually stay in the store for long.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Me to!! Yea he is very interesting very pretty! I hope they ship my betta's today im getting ancy..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I understand that. Nowadays, the folks at UPS and Fedex just leave the stuff at the door. Which is a bad idea because someone can pick it up and be gone.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So far so good on the eggs!! -fingers crossed-


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great, let's hope by this time tomorrow Lightning will officially be a Dad.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I hope so!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Same here, it's always great when you try so hard on something and you finally get the results you wanted.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

yes!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

How's he been doing so far?

Myra's been pretty submissive lately, last time she and Cole saw each other they didn't really flare that much. I think they've reached a point where they seem to get along so hopefully it'll work out during my next attempt.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

He is doing wonderful so far! They eggs should hatch tomorrow!! im sooo excited.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's good. If they do hatch, please post photos when you get the chance.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Oh i so will!


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

This is the farthest they made it!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's quite a milestone.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I might be a grandma tomorrow!! LMAO FIsh babies


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Funny... still, this has been an interesting log.

Can't help but smile them.

4 week old betta fry.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqsJd9eXvlE


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I just looked again and didnt see any but Lightning is still around the nest... PLease don't fail me lightning!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope he doesn't... you're so close!


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Wow sounds like the both of you are doing great! Can't wait to see pictures of the fry when they hatch!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, I don't have any fry... yet, the video was one I found on youtube. I'm probably going out of town next month so I'll have to postpone breeding my bettas. I do have a spawn log with photos of my bettas.

Let's how Lightning doesn't duck out fatherhood...again...


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Oh makes sense! And yeah, come on Lightning!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

No big deal, honest mistake.

Here's my pair

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLI0X7pGgMk


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I looked early this morning and I seen one egg I'm not sure if it was wiggling or if it was the small current I have going.. I think he just has them blown into the nest good so I cant see them atm..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well one egg is better than nothing. But hopefully there's others.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

yes i'm seeing what looks like little specks inside the bubbles.. not sure if its babies or Duck Weed... -fingers are still crossed-


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Do they look like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO_ivQWEPbk


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

The begining looks like a couple maybe.. Nothing yet though.. :/ come on don't let this be another fail!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully you'll see something later today.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Looks like I still have eggs but there father in the best hard to tell...


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, that's good news. So far it doesn't seem like a total loss.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Ahh I hope you do have some eggs! Hopefully it'll be easier to see them in the next couple of days.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Nothing so far... :/


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oy...well, you've got the rest of the day. Let's hope something turns up.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

oklay so here is the scoop.. I don't "see" anything persay but I see something really really tiny moving on the bottom of the tank.. Its like a small bug like tiny.. Is this fish??


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'd say so. If it's a white or translucent with black dots(eyes) in the front then yes that's a newborn betta.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I cannot see black dots all I see is like little ity bity stuff swiming along the bottom.. seen a couple.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Those are probably betta fry. Sometimes they can be hard to see without a magnifying glass.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

okay! B/c i can see something swimming around mostly on the bottom


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Oh how exciting! I hope that they are fry!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So, anything new?

Hope the eggs hatched by now.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Well after talking to Chard and explaning to him what I am seeing and coming home to a HUGE nest I am almost positive we have babies! Lightning is always roaming the tank floor as well


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, that's good news. Hope it worked out this time.

So has the pair you ordered been shipped?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Me to and yes!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's great. 

Sounds like Lightning finally got the hang of it.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

So looking today there wasnt much movement and the tank was nasty and getting acidic so im just saying it was no babies :/ I got my new fish today the male is small and the female is big so i may try her..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry. You plan on trying to pair your new female with Lightning?


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I think so.. She is already very very submissive..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Well, that's good. Hopefully it'll work out this time, maybe you could try putting Wish with the new male you got.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

I just learned that they are both about 5m old so I'm going to start Cond. Them both to breed each other.. Give the other a chance to cool off


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

What do you think of the name Romeo and Juliet or Zeus and Athena..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Romeo and Juilet is nice. Here's some other famous couples, if that's the theme you're going for.

Fred & Ethel (I love Lucy)


George & Louise( The Jeffesons)


Archie & Editih (All in the Family)

Fred & Wilma(Flintstones)

Homer & Marge

Betty & Barney(Flintstones)



Just some thoughts.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Ended up naming them Romeo and Juilet and Breed them already! See my new breeding log Romeo and Juliet the eggs are due to hatch today!


----------

